# my first chair



## Arymanth (Mar 19, 2007)

I really appreciate the encouragement and advice I've gotten here! I finally finished my first spica chair for someone else.... 










I made a lot of mistakes and there are still a few things I need to improve, but overall I think it turned out pretty well. :icon_smile: 

Not too bad for a beginner, is it?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbup1: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbup1:​Great job Ary! "I'm a little teapot" That's cool. I bet they are all impressed and proud. They should be. :yes:​


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice Job Arymanth....   

That's a good thing your doing there. That's a killer paint job and I'm not seein' any mistakes......

Are you going to start a business..???


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That's just really neat. The painting looks like it took forever.


----------



## Arymanth (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm pretty proud of that little chair. I struggled with it for over a week trying to figure out how to make everything work the way I needed it to, I reworked the whole thing three times before I got it right! I'm anxious to see how it works with it's intended passenger! Josie was my "test pilot", but she's not in a cast anymore, so she sits differently, leans back more, and that throws the balance off a bit. Stationary chairs are a lot less complicated! LOL I did enjoy the process, though (ok, so there were several moments of heavy swearing, but the rest was fun! LOL) and the painting was probably my favorite part. I don't think I'll be making future chairs quite that elaborate, though, or I'll have to charge extra, it took me hours to paint this one!

I talked to a nurse at my orthopedist's office today and she is excited about my chairs, too! She's just waiting for me to get a website together so she can start referring patients to me! I'm so excited!!!!

Hopefully in a few more weeks I'll have a new design to show y'all!!!!


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

WOW, you've got a happy customer.
Mail order kits would be nice.
jim


----------

